# Coffee and butter



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Have finally decided to try coffee with butter.

It's official. They don't go well together! What are these people thinking lol! Urgh! #neveragain

Happy easter!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm yet to brave it..! Happy Easter.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

If you're going to do it then it has to be decent quality butter. If I don't have any pre work out stuff then I'll add a tsp of coconut oil and some mct to an americano. Mixed well it's not too bad


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Yak! Coffee n butter, it sounds awful...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Why? Why would anyone need or want to do this ? What next, ketchup on chocolate ice cream?

If you don't like coffee, don't drink it,

No amount of fecking it up hill and down dale will help

Jeez stuff like this just makes me plain old fashioned angry


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

It's called bulletproof coffee. Needs to be unsalted butter and the point of it is a meal replacement thing.....apparently it gives you the caffeine, calories and good fats to get you going in a morning in place of breakfast.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are much better ways to get the good fats , calories and caffeine than by adding butter and MCT

Here is the Wikipedia entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletproof_Coffee

There are several groups of people this is targeted at - and from what I can gather there is no evidence from any of the people who I know who have tried this that it has shown any benefits to them

A number of cafes in London (and throughout the UK) sell this type of drink as Smart Coffee - charging £3.50 or more per cup

It tastes awful as well. I'll try most things once for research - and the experience was not pleasant

I have lost over 3 stone (sustainably I might add) since Jan 2014 without drinking this stuff - just eating healthy and not following any diet as such

It's just a gimmick


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My brother sent me a link to this filth. I dismissed it immediately!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

NJD1977 said:


> It's called bulletproof coffee. Needs to be unsalted butter and the point of it is a meal replacement thing.....apparently it gives you the caffeine, calories and good fats to get you going in a morning in place of breakfast.


Do people really use this as a get up and go?

I'd rather have a bowl of porridge and a double in the morning


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Glenn said:


> There are much better ways to get the good fats , calories and caffeine than by adding butter and MCT
> 
> Here is the Wikipedia entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletproof_Coffee
> 
> ...


Agreed entirely Glenn. This simply can not be good for your health.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Neill said:


> Agreed entirely Glenn. This simply can not be good for your health.


It might not taste nice and there are definitely better ways of getting good fats but there's nothing in it that's bad for your health. Butter in moderation is pretty good for you.....and we all know coffee is great for you!

I also lost 3 stone (16.5st down to 13.5st) in 2011 and have held the weight off ever since. I used the primal blueprint as a change in lifestyle (rather than just a change in diet). I ate lots of meat, poultry, eggs, fish, nuts, fruit, butter, coconut oil, fresh veg and still a fair amount of wine and the odd beer. A bit of light exercise a few times a week (the odd walk, and 20min bike ride). The weight fell off me so fast and I found it easy to stick to, within a month I lost 1 stone, 2 stone after 6 months and 3 stone in a year. Now I don't follow it as rigidly as I used to, but I still try to get the majority of my energy from fats rather than Carbs and I haven't put the weight back on in 4years now.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

I think butter and coffee could go quite nicely together, if done right. Maybe if you emulsified the butter in skim milk, maybe about a 3.5:96.5 ratio, and then steamed it. There are easier ways though.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

We switched to Paleo around this time last year. I exercise 3 times a week, my body fat is in the 14% area. All of my energy comes from fat instead of carbs.

I don't drink this stuff regularly, it's only if I'm out of my pre work out stuff. It may not taste great but the amount of energy it gives you is huge. On a fast morning I can have a cup of this at 6:30 and not feel hunger until 11:30-12:00.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mr O said:


> I'd rather have a bowl of porridge and a double in the morning


Carbs for breakfast....how quaint.



Glenn said:


> There are several groups of people this is targeted at - and from what I can gather there is no evidence from any of the people who I know who have tried this that it has shown any benefits to them


There's only about two people I trust when it comes to diet and body composition advice, and both of them advocate bulletproof coffee. I don't drink it as i'd like to enjoy my coffee and keep my fats separate, but it does seem to set your body up for using fat stores, kill your hunger and give plenty of energy.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I gave this a proper go ages ago. I'll try to dig up the thread.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

If your a Sherpa or something yeah I suppose I get it otherwise nah not really but would be fibbing if i said I wasn't tempted the first time I read about the old bulletproof coffee though at the end of the day it's like slimfast shakes I don't get them either..........I used to like starting the day with a can of Tennents Super, HSL or any other strong whatever if i wasn't working but the doctor warned me off over 15 years ago now. It took me till just over three years ago to get that the grog was actually trying to kill me and finally jack it in, I still miss it at times but am better off without it and am surprisingly clean living now. Though I still love alcohol I know not to start or I can't stop, never could, I was an excellent drinker haha.

I did see a write up somewhere and somebody had changed bulletproof coffee to use cannabutter in the mix rather than just unsalted butter, dunno how that would set you up for the day, but it amused me thinking of some unhungry, energy ridden monged out berk running round confused lol.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Though I still love alcohol I know not to start or I can't stop nowadays, I was an excellent drinker haha.


Hear you there brother


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I stopped drinking a year or so ago. No reason, just decided I didn't want to anymore. Cutting out wheat, gluten and sugar has made a huge difference. My only vice now is coffee, sometimes I think alcohol might have been cheaper!!

We started our clean living because of our son's eczema, cutting out gluten and increasing healthy gut bacteria has stopped his eczema completely. Kefir might not taste great but it works! Unfortunately modern living is having a detrimental affect on our health but people don't understand that what they are feeling isn't normal. Cutting out the crap has had a huge influence on my depression, I'm not on medication for it anymore, i just eat right.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I definitely drink more alcohol than I should but very rarely anything other than wine nowadays (half-to-2/3rds of a bottle of wine a night). And I guess of all the alcoholic drinks, wine is perhaps the least damaging in terms of health if taken in moderation.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Chockymonster said:


> ...I don't drink this stuff regularly, it's only if I'm out of my pre work out stuff...


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Looks more like he's huffed a bowl of crack pre-workout. Those eyes....


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I've tried making this in the past and tried convincing myself I like it but nah. My mouth can't agree with the textures!


----------



## tonyfisher (Mar 28, 2015)

i have tried coconut and coffee, however i figured i had to go to the toilet often.


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

i've been training for a 40 mile run (which im doing on sunday lord help me!) and i've been having a bulletproof coffee pre-long run as i dont like running on a full stomach and i need the calories. it's not nice tasting but it certainly works in that it gives you a good caffeine boost and the butter and coconut oil keep you feeling full and give you the energy to run. i certainly wouldnt think it was healthy in any way but it does have it's uses.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fats are fine, they got bad press in the 80s which they're struggling to recover from but as long as they come from decent sources fire in.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

I say, do whatever floats your boat...

I can't work out on a full stomach.

My routine is typically a few espressos, fish oil, green tea, multi-vitamin pill, protein shake then work out 20-30 min later.

Others like peanut butter and chocolate beforehand.

Everyone has different goals and has to listen to what their body can tolerate and have a balanced diet from real food sources.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PreCoffeeCantankerousness said:


> Everyone has different goals


There's the rub


----------

